# 7" in dash dvd mp3 player issues



## ruffryderz (May 15, 2008)

Hi,

I have a unbranded in dash single din dvd player. got it at a reasonable price hence unbranded (chinese i think).

Set up was straight forward, iso connection from my focu straight into the back of stereo, so no messing with the wires.

System works fine, radio, mp3, tv tuner, dvd player, memory card and bluetooth. However i believe it has a safety system built in somehow, not your usual brake wire connection, like i have read on some forums. dvd player will work fine during the day, as soon as i switch dimmed light or main lights, the screen goes blank and tells me to stop and watch movie. As mentioned the safety system does not seem to be connected to my brakes but to my lights.:4-dontkno

This is really annoying - is there anyway i can by-pass this safety system or short it for good.

There are still loads of wires on the back not connect to anything, like sub, aux, external monitor and etc etc, also im sure there is a wire with parking written onit too not connected anywhere.

I never got a manual with the thing hence running out of ideas, but have seen many of these systems selling on *bay.

Hope someone can help.

Ruffryderz


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hey Ruff!
And Welcome to the forums!
To watch a movie while driving you have to ground out a wire to the brake , they tell you. Not sure how you hooked it up but I always just used a toggle switch to set it up with so people can watch it, might work for you. usually a black wire marked "to brake" it needs to see a ground to let the monitor work (while driving) I don't recommend doing so.........
Common sense isn't always common!


----------



## ruffryderz (May 15, 2008)

Hi Jagger

The wiring i have set up is by using a standard converter from halfords which allows me to hook up non standard car stereo's. so all the wiring for speakers, to battery, ignition and earth were already set up. The remaining wires are phono type for, aux, extra monitors, amp and tv.

I dont seem to have any wires that say "to Brake", although i have read that earthing the brake wire will do the trick. the only other wire that is free is one called parking, im not sure if this may be the one, possibly.

However as i mentioned in my original post, the system is not affected when hand brake is on or off, the crazy thing switches off as soon as i switch the lights on.

Im not sure if i mentioned but the system is a single din in the dash, when the car is switched on the screen automatically comes out of the dash for viewing, so viewing for myself is not in a good position anyway, i was just thinking of the benefit for the passengers when i switch the lights on in the evening.

I may try earthing the parking wire, see if that does anything, most likely on friday, as the system is bolted in from behing the dash, takes a while to take out.

Thanks for you input and keep the ideas coming in no doubt we will get around the issue.

thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

> I dont seem to have any wires that say "to Brake", although i have read that earthing the brake wire will do the trick. the only other wire that is free is one called parking, im not sure if this may be the one, possibly.


 That is it sorry!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Look for a wire called illumination control. I think it could be the orange wire with a white stripe (it was on my stereo). Disconnect this wire from the ISO block and isolate it. 

You will loose the dimming control when you switch your lights on.


----------



## ruffryderz (May 15, 2008)

got it sorted guys.

I cut off the parking wire and earthed it, and yippee i can now switch my lights on without the dvd screen going black.

The parking wire was for some reason connecting to the illumination control as mentioned by carsey.

Thanks for ALL the input, finally managed to get around the issue, Help is MUCH appreciated.

I'll see if i can help someone now.

cheers


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Glad you got it fixed.

They can be a bit of a pain i think.

Usually, the parking wire must be earthed to the handbrake for stereos with a DVD or movie player. This is because its illegal (in most countries) to watch a DVD and drive at the same time.

Best way is to just make sure that all the earths are on a good ground, I used the -12V ground for my parking brake wire and all works good.

Glad you got it fixed once again..

Enjoy. :smile::wink:


----------



## ruffryderz (May 15, 2008)

I have earthed the parking to the -12v ground also. so far so good, I mainly have music vidoes playing on the screen, i dont really watch the screen just enjoy the music, but too be honest the novelty wears off after a while with the video's.

Will come in handy tho when the champions league is back on. i used to miss the first 20 mins of the matches whilst coming home, not no more Lol.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Haha,

I just wish I could add a TV receiver box to my car with a aerial to have freeview.

Now that would be fairly good lol.

Now, that has got me thinknig about doing that, but my screen is only a 3" one


----------



## ruffryderz (May 15, 2008)

Carsey

check this link out, this is what my stereo is but i purchased from a UK Seller, and what u mentioned about freeview this item has the RCA connections on the back to let you do that. I Paid £160 for mine, they seemed to have gone up in price a little since i bought mine. best bet to look for a uk seller if you are thinking of upgrading.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bluetooth-Tou...ryZ67772QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

cheers


----------

